# Oase BioMaster Thermo 600 - Filter Media Quantities help needed



## IndyM (17 Mar 2020)

Hi so I just recently got the Thermo 600 filter and now I am looking to add filter media to the unit. So far I was thinking of adding Seachem purigen, Seachem matrix, and Seachem matrix carbon. At the top, I'd add JBL Symec Filterwool.

This will be for a planted aquascape with ADA Amazonia, Power Sand Advance, Seiryu Stone, Hornwood, quite heavily planted. 200L Tank, 100cm wide, 45 cm depth, 50cm tall.

Does anyone think I should add anything else? or even remove something? Which order should I place these within the filter? Should I change the prefilter sponges?

Quantities for a Thermo 600, How much should I get of each item listed?


----------



## alto (17 Mar 2020)

I suggest reading the Seachem discussion board for why you might/might not wish to use all 3 media types on a planted  tank, and order of use depending upon goals, would you prefer Renew over Carbon etc
(Seachem support comments are not directed at selling you more product  in these discussions)

Which is your mechanical media?
Which is your bio media?
etc


----------



## Sammy Islam (17 Mar 2020)

I have an oase biomaster 600 and have three trays of matrix half full each. I'm kind of reconsidering it as the basket holes are pretty small and feel like the small size of matrix may be blocking some flow through the holes - unless matrix tumbles as the flow passes through?.

I have been thinking of switching media to something like the fluval ceramic discs with the hole through the middle. The discs can't be packed tight like matrix and would allow more water to pass through/around them.


----------



## IndyM (17 Mar 2020)

I wish there was some concise information somewhere


----------



## alto (18 Mar 2020)

Sammy Islam said:


> unless matrix tumbles as the flow passes through?.


It should exhibit decent movement



Sammy Islam said:


> the fluval ceramic discs with the hole through the middle.


I usually just ditch these in favour of Eheim media


----------



## alto (18 Mar 2020)

GreyFoxIndy said:


> I wish there was some concise information somewhere


Buy an Eheim filter complete with media kit   
Eheim provides quite detailed directions, and video support

It really depends on what you want (short term goals, long terms goals)

I asked the questions above hoping it would encourage you to think about your filter and the media and what it is doing in there
The suggestion of the Seachem Discussion Board was done as there is loads of detailed information that discusses the various media options (Seachem specific as well as general)


----------



## IndyM (18 Mar 2020)

Sammy Islam said:


> I have an oase biomaster 600 and have three trays of matrix half full each. I'm kind of reconsidering it as the basket holes are pretty small and feel like the small size of matrix may be blocking some flow through the holes - unless matrix tumbles as the flow passes through?.
> 
> I have been thinking of switching media to something like the fluval ceramic discs with the hole through the middle. The discs can't be packed tight like matrix and would allow more water to pass through/around them.


How much matrix have you used? 2 litres?


----------



## jaypeecee (18 Mar 2020)

GreyFoxIndy said:


> Hi so I just recently got the Thermo 600 filter and now I am looking to add filter media to the unit. So far I was thinking of adding Seachem purigen, Seachem matrix, and Seachem matrix carbon.



Hi @GreyFoxIndy 

May I ask why you chose that set of media?

JPC


----------



## IndyM (18 Mar 2020)

jaypeecee said:


> Hi @GreyFoxIndy
> 
> May I ask why you chose that set of media?
> 
> JPC


Green Aqua put out a video about filters. And this is what they use for their aquascapes. I added Matrix Carbon personally, but I am now going to forget that. I am now of the thought Matrix, Filter Wool and Purigen will be enough, I just need quantities for my setup.


----------



## jaypeecee (18 Mar 2020)

Hi @GreyFoxIndy 

In order to best advise you on how to proceed, I/we need a bit more information:

1 Are you planning to keep fish in your tank?

2 How would you assess your level of aquatics experience - beginner, intermediate or advanced?

3 Any other information

JPC


----------



## IndyM (18 Mar 2020)

jaypeecee said:


> Hi @GreyFoxIndy
> 
> In order to best advise you on how to proceed, I/we need a bit more information:
> 
> ...



I will keep

Inpaichthys kerri
Hyphessobrycon sweglesi
Nannostomus beckfordi
Caridina japonica
Otocinclus sp.
Paracheirodon simulan
Oryzias latipes



I'm a beginner. But very committed and will maintain once a week.


----------



## George Farmer (18 Mar 2020)

I just use the supplied OASE media. Never had an issue with it. In a healthy planted aquarium the plants do the majority of the biological filtration.  Buying more media is a waste of time and money in my view if you have a heavily planted and healthy aquarium with sensible fish load and good maintenance practice.


----------



## IndyM (18 Mar 2020)

George Farmer said:


> I just use the supplied OASE media. Never had an issue with it. In a healthy planted aquarium the plants do the majority of the biological filtration.  Buying more media is a waste of time and money in my view if you have a heavily planted and healthy aquarium with sensible fish load and good maintenance practice.



Cheers George. Love your input, as you and Takashi Amano are literally the reason I'm finally about to build my very own slice of nature!

As I said above. It was the green aqua video on filters that made me think this way.


----------



## Sammy Islam (18 Mar 2020)

GreyFoxIndy said:


> How much matrix have you used? 2 litres?



I think i used 3L in total, maybe a little less. I also picked out all the tiny bits that would fall through the gaps.


----------



## jaypeecee (18 Mar 2020)

Hi @GreyFoxIndy 

As @George Farmer said, "In a healthy planted aquarium the plants do the majority of the biological filtration". So, if you are planning to add fish, you may want to first ensure that you have just that - a healthy planted aquarium. In my experience, that is easier said than done. But, theoretically, it's probably the best option - the other option being to establish a colony of nitrifying bacteria in your _Oase_ filter. Read up on these topics and then come back with any questions.

JPC


----------



## alto (19 Mar 2020)

GreyFoxIndy said:


> Inpaichthys kerri
> Hyphessobrycon sweglesi
> Nannostomus beckfordi
> Caridina japonica
> ...



I suspect some fish will end up less happy than others in this mix, can you prioritize your favourites
(some are more boisterous, some can be more retiring)


----------



## alto (19 Mar 2020)

GreyFoxIndy said:


> Green Aqua put out a video about filters. And this is what they use for their aquascapes. I added Matrix Carbon personally, but I am now going to forget that. I am now of the thought Matrix, Filter Wool and Purigen will be enough, I just need quantities for my setup.


I suspect that Green Aqua would be willing to give some direction in amounts (as stated in the video they supply Seachem matrix with their Oase canisters)

There are various ways to think of the media in the canister filter, in your instance, it seems likely to be a heavier fish load than some, so I’d ensure a good amount of biomedia etc in my canister (just in case there are plant issues for whatever reason)
Green Aqua (and ADA) begin with activated carbon in the filters during tank setup - this will ensure clear colourless water and will adsorb various C-enriched compounds that plants may release as emerse leafs melt


----------



## rubadudbdub (19 Mar 2020)

alto said:


> It should exhibit decent movement
> 
> 
> I usually just ditch these in favour of Eheim media



The old gravel style ehfisubstrat falls through the holes in the oase biomaster filter baskets. It's just big enough to be workable, but just small enough for a few annoying bits to fall through when cleaning.


----------



## Wookii (20 Mar 2020)

GreyFoxIndy said:


> Green Aqua put out a video about filters. And this is what they use for their aquascapes. I added Matrix Carbon personally, but I am now going to forget that. I am now of the thought Matrix, Filter Wool and Purigen will be enough, I just need quantities for my setup.



If you're going to use Matrix, I would also consider the Pond Matrix version - it's larger pieces and should promote better flow through your Oase Biomaster.

If you are concerned about smaller media filling the holes in the media trays as I was, I came up with a simple solution that appears to be working fairly well. you can see in i the Oase thread here:

Oase BioMaster Thermo External Filter


----------



## IndyM (20 Mar 2020)

Wookii said:


> If you're going to use Matrix, I would also consider the Pond Matrix version - it's larger pieces and should promote better flow through your Oase Biomaster.
> 
> If you are concerned about smaller media filling the holes in the media trays as I was, I came up with a simple solution that appears to be working fairly well. you can see in i the Oase thread here:
> 
> Oase BioMaster Thermo External Filter


Cheers!


----------

